# Head Rush -- Kari Byron



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just saw an ad for this on the Science Channel -- it's a daily 4pm show with no commercials, hosted by Kari Byron of Mythbusters, starting the 23rd. Of course it's aimed at kids (no commercials = Cable in the Classroom), and is rated TV-G vs. the Mythbusters' TV-PG.

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/06/2...-on-science-channel-beginning-august-23/55652


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Boy are those kids in for a treat when they go to Google and search for 'Kari Byron.'


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

windracer said:


> Boy are those kids in for a treat when they go to Google and search for 'Kari Byron.'


Not really.

TIYDTC

(This Is Your Daily Thread Crap)


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

well, the first episode I saw was kind of a waste. It was just repackaged Mythbusters re-run clips, with a few small bits of Kari doing some science stuff. I think I'll pass.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I watched the first episode with my daughter (9 years old, so close to the target audience). I was disappointed it was just repackaged Mythbusters segments since we already watch that together. She hadn't seen the bridge one though so we watched through that, and she did enjoy the new Kari-specific science segments.

Still, nothing majorly new here ...


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I actually caught an ad for the show last night that basically promoted it as basically clips from mythbusters with some guests and science thrown in. So with some ads at least they're acknowledging that it's largely a clip show.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, the ad I saw actually called it "a special edition of Mythbusters" or something like that. But the article suggests there will be material from other shows as well, which so far I haven't seen.

The leaf-blower-and-ball thing in episode 2 was awesome, IMHO. Otherwise, meh.


----------

